# fast labour with 2nd?



## amy.mac

Hi girls,

Was your labour faster with your second? 

My labour with my daughter was very fast, I went ftom 3cm to delivering her under the covers on my own in under 2hours. 

Im just over 11weeks with number 2, and from day one my midwifes have already warned my other half to get me into hospital at the first sign of any contractions as they don't want to be delivering a baby on the carpark.. (midwife words) 

So just curious how your 2nd went 

Xx


----------



## george83

My first labour was 4 hours of active labour, I got to the hospital - after being told by the midwife on the phone not to go in - at quarter to midnight and had him at 26 minutes past. With my second I went to bed at 11pm with no signs of labour, woke up at half 12 with a contraction and then had my baby at give minutes past 4. It wasn't a scary quick labour but was much quicker and I had practically no 'early labour' just straight into full on contractions. 

I would definitely trust your instincts and when you feel it's time to go in I'd go. Even if you end up wasting time in the hospital at least your close enough if it comes on quickly again. Good luck!


----------



## amy.mac

Thank you! Will defo keep my mind switched on xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My first labour was 16 hours from first contraction but took 4 hours to go from 0cm to 9 cm (he was back to back and contractions slowed so that's why it took so much longer.

Second was 4 hours from first pain with 6 minutes pushing. I'd say if your first was quick be prepared. Goodluck xx


----------



## amy.mac

Thank you all x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My first was 27hrs all started naturally. 

My second i had a sweep from contractions being regular was 6hr20mins


----------



## tristansmum

First was about 12 hours. Second 4 hours


----------



## Emma&Freya

My first was 2 hours 50mins.

Second one was 16 minutes


----------



## fides

both of mine were about the same - i think 8 and 10 hours, but the second one certainly FELT like it went faster - maybe b/c i knew what was coming?


----------



## Eleanor ace

My 1st was 6 hours, 2nd about 9 hours. I was expecting my 2nd to be a fair bit quicker because with my 1st I progressed quickly (0-3cm in an hour, 3-7cm in another hour but then it slowed down as I was put on my back and as DS was back to back it made things a lot slower.) and with my 2nd I was already 3cm before labour so I figured that would make it shorter too. I pushed for less time the 2nd time round though 2 hours the 1st time, 14 mins the 2nd time).


----------



## leigh5tom

My first was 4 1/2 hours, my second was about 3 but I ended up having him in the car on the way to hospital lol! My husband had to deliver him lol xxx


----------



## Seity

My first was 3 hours of active labor from 3-10 cm and only 5 min of pushing.
I went to the hospital at the first painful contraction with my second and good thing I did because he was born 30 minutes after I got there and I was 4 cm when I walked in the door. Another 5 min pushing stage with him.


----------



## Starry Night

Stories of really fast labours scare me because my hospital is 1 1/2 hours away! I was in serious, active labour for about 12 hours I think. We left for the hospital as soon as I got the contractions so painful I couldn't speak through them. By the time I arrived at the hospital I was 5 cm. It did take another 9 hours for me to fully dilate though. And then it all ended in an emergency section anyways.

This time I plan on heading straight out as soon as I know I"m in active labour. No fiddling around. It's too long a drive to take that gamble. We have one hospital closer but it can't handle high risk situations and has no OBs on staff. With my history my GP wanted me to see a specialist so I had to go to the one further away. My son was born there too and needed the NICU. So that's why I am travelling so far.


----------



## ClairAye

All over my first was 38 hours (1hr 5mins pushing) and my second was 9 hours (8 minutes pushing) :)


----------



## Pearls18

First was 4 hours, second was about an hour but it never really ramped up, I planned a home birth but I wouldn't have made the hospital anyway and the MW didn't make it. You might want to consider a hime birth because it might be riskier to try and get in, it's just hard to know.


----------



## dizzy65

My first was 26.5 hours and my second was 1.5 hours, both including pushing.. so mine was quite a bit faster lol!


----------



## AC1987

my first labour was about 30+ hours, active labour 14 hours in hospital
2nd 7 hours long, I was already in active labour while at home, in the hospital for roughly 1 hour before I needed to push LOL ... so yea ALOT faster :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

My first was quick too, 3hrs start to finish(induction) so from when they started me in labour to when she was born. Second was induction too, another quick labour but not as quick as my first it was 4hrs start to finish.


----------



## febbride2012

second was a lot faster, 

first was 22 hours, second was 45 mins from 3- 10 cm! delivered her under the covers whilst the epidural guy was waiting for my last contraction to finish! haha


----------



## lxb

Holy crap~! (now.. i dont have any 'data' to contribute .. but just stalking this thread to see the time differences so I would know what to expect for my next... :wacko: :haha:)

My first from my first sign of "af-type cramp" was at around 4-5AM. Doc appt at 40 weeks was at 8AM with a sweep (I was 1cm and 80% effaced). Got to the hospital at 6:30PM (6cm), 11:30PM (10cm) and LO was out by 11:57PM!


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh crikey this thread is scaring me lol! First dd was induced and from when I was in active labour to when she was born was about 8 hours (induction started a day earlier but pessary and breaking waters didn't send me into active labour only the drip did) so I was banking on my second not being overly quick. Guess it could go either way though!!


----------



## kittylady

My first was 7 hours including 20mins pushing. This time I have discussed a home birth which was approved as they agreed I might not make it, I got to hospital at 8cm and gave birth 2 hours later. But then they found out I have had group b strep and have said I may need to go into hospital and have IV antibiotics if I test positive at 36 weeks. However I still might not make it which i think they've now forgotten. :wacko: They wont do a birth plan until my 38 week appointment now but I went into labour naturally at 40+1 last time so they better hope this one doesn't come earlier. :shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

My first labour was 2 and a half hours, second was half as long, the midwives arrived at our house between me delivering her head and delivering her body lol. However i was much better mentally prepared for a quick labour the second time around, so there was no panic. Dh and i had kind of planned for the possibility that he might have to catch the baby. I did plan a homebirth so i didn't have the stress of getting to hospital on time and i would recommend it if you're comfortable with the idea! 

Basically work out what your worst case scenario is (delivering in the carpark) assume it'll happen, and make a plan :thumbup:


----------



## Hunbun

my first was 46 hours from the first contraction to lo being born. 

my second was 2 hours. Nearly gave birth in the car park.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

ClairAye said:


> All over my first was 38 hours (1hr 5mins pushing) and my second was 9 hours (8 minutes pushing) :)

LOVE to hear this! My first was 36 hours and I don't want an insanely long labour again. I get envious reading about women who pop babies out in hours or less!


----------



## XJessicaX

1st labour- 22 ish hours of painful contractions (she was persistent posterior) I think 6 or 7 hours I was in active labour and I pushed for about 1 hour 15 mins before needing suction cup assistance. 

2nd labour- unsure really of exact time it started. I had painless contractions which turned into completely bearable contractions and then for 30 minutes they became very painful and then she was out. On paper my labour was 40 mins 1st stage, 2 mins 2nd stage. She flew out!


----------



## Sini

1st was 30+ hours dreadful thing.

My 2nd came out in 2 pushes. From Contractions starting to baby in my arms lasted about 2 hours. I had her at home in the bathroom as she came so fast. Between dialling 999 and them picking ip the phone she was here &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## lxb

holy moly!! :shock: :shock: 

So, I assumed all of you ladies' 2nd LO came naturally since they came super fast. :blush: :haha:

How about your first? Was he/she came before/after/on the due date? And was your 2nd one the same?

My first LO came right on due date by herself (I did had a sweep at my morning 40-week checkup. not sure if that helped? :shrug:) So just wonder if the 2nd one will be similar (~around due date)


----------



## XJessicaX

1st came exactly a week early, completely out of the blue! 2nd baby I was induced a week late!! I had the 6 hour gel put in and that just kick started labour quite naturally. Thank goodness I was in hospital though because I would have had her on my cream carpet at home!


----------



## hollowmac

My first was 27 hours and 2 weeks over due. My second was only 10 hrs and the third was only like 6 hours. Your first was very fast so get to the dr quick when contractions start up. Good luck.


----------



## goddess25

First was 12 hours but he was stuck for around 3-4 hours of me pushing.
Second was 3 hours.
Third i had a similar talking to by the midwife. First pain 11pm after waters breaking, called midwife about 20m later, they arrived within 15m and i had my baby at 1am.

Just be uber prepared. I made the decision to have a homebirth 3rd time around because i didnt want the hassle of trying to get to the hospital.


----------



## kuriazuri

My first was 6 hours start to finish...water broke at 4:30 am, she was here at 10:30. I went from 4 to 10 cm in an hour. It was intense. I am not sure what to expect from this labor, I would like to hope my waters will go first because otherwise I may not really think I'm in labor until it's too late! I figured if that happens I'll be just fine here at home. :) It's what I would prefer anyways. Just not sure what to do since I don't have a home visiting midwife or anything. Guess I would have to go to the hospital after? 

I think everyone's right, you should go at first sign if that's where you want to be! If your home delivery worked for you, I would find someone to come to you, much easier than worrying about 'making it' I would rather have a baby in my bed than a baby in a car...


----------



## karlilay

First was 12 hours I think...
Second was 6 hours :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

First-4 hours in total
Second-35 minutes in total 

Nervous about getting help in time with 3rd!


----------

